# Introducing puppy to cats



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Sorry if this has already been asked, I couldn't find it.

Does anyone here also have cats? How did you introduce the new puppy to your cats? 

Looking for tips and tricks to make things go smoother when it's time to introduce the new GR puppy to my two 4-year old cats, and also to help them like the puppy. :crossfing


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

When I brought Bama home, he had been around a cat, so they werent new to him. He tries to pick them up to play but they usually slap him upside the head and then he learns and if he doesnt, I tell him to step away and he usually does. And then the cat runs and he chases. :doh:

I try to let them settle it themselves. And dont bring the cat over to the pup, just let them explore each other on their own time. Cats are curious and will usually come over when he is sleeping to check "what is that wierd thing".  My cats just ignore the dogs except for Beau, they all love Beau and rub all over him and one cleans his ears. He just lays there and lets them.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

we tried with Ruby and Smudge to let them sort it out between themselves but Ruby towered over him almost from the moment she came to live with us and Smudge is an old cat at 15 so wasnt willing to be very nice when he was being squashed under a very big fluffy lump so we kept Ruby on a lead for a while when Smudge was about and every time she went near him we said no she soon learnt he wasnt a toy but now they get on ok she licks him alot which he has got used to, she even backs off if he comes over to her food bowl when she is eating and Smudge pinches her food while she sits there looking sad waiting for him to finish


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Where do you feed your cat and where is his litter box...?
You want your cat to be able to eat and potty in peace...you also dont want your puppy eating cat food or cat feces...
If they are located anywhere the pup will have access....relocate them now so your cat will have a chance to adjust to the new locations before the pup arrives...
Even if it means moving the food dish vertically like from the laundry room floor onto a countertop. Some cats have a hard time with all the change coming at once...


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Both the litter box and the food bowls are downstairs in the basement.

I was thinking of maybe restricting the puppy's access to upstairs only (I live in a bungalow) and maybe once the dog is bigger, put one of those baby gates that have a door for kitties at the top of the stairs so that the cats can still go downstairs if they want to escape, but not the dog.


----------

